# Sick fish



## homer3dfx (Dec 21, 2003)

for the last 24hours my redbelly been swimming around the surface of the water with its mouth have in the water. Looks like its having trouble breathing and its jaw was bit by another fish but doesn't look bad. I just did a 50/50 water change and added some salt and raised the temp a bit maybe that will help. The other 2 fish are 100% healthy. Any ideas with whats wrong?


----------



## homer3dfx (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

LOoks like possible lack of oxygen in the water. Is the only filter on the tank that canister that I see in the background?

I would try adding a powerfilter to increase surface/air oxygen exchange, if you don't have one even an airline from a pump would help a bit.

As for his jaw, he will be fine, just give it some time.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

my reds jaw was bitten last week. you can see all of his teeth on the bottom left side of his jaw. he seems to be ok so i think yours will be ok as well. the bite on your fish does not look as bad as the one on mine.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

That bite doesn't look that serious. I would hold off on the salt and increased temps. They lower O2 levels. Are the other 2 picking on him?

MOVED to disease, parasite and injury


----------



## homer3dfx (Dec 21, 2003)

the other two seem too be leaving it alone for now. I have 2 emperor 400, Eheim 2028 and one powerhead. I'm pretty sure there getting all the air needed but i'll add a air stone just in case.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

parameters...?


----------



## homer3dfx (Dec 21, 2003)

Elongatus cockus said:


> parameters...?
> [snapback]1153846[/snapback]​


paramerters seem too be normal too

its still alive but the other fish are starting too bully it. Its eatting fine and chasing after the food swimming normal then its back too the top after. Maybe its just some defect with it


----------

